# help with what to wear for 4h show



## Hoofprints on my heart (Apr 27, 2011)

I need to know the rules for clothing in the showmanship, Western Horsemanship, Western Pleasure, and Speed Divsion for Ohio 4h would anyone happen to know them or be willing to post them for me, Im showing on Saturday and wasn't informed until 2day about changes in the rules... I also need to know how to dress for these classes all i know is that 

Showmanship- Haltered horse class, patterns I have know idea what to wear!
Western Horsemanship- I have no clue
Western Pleasure- Don't know a thing
Speed events- boots, bootcut jeans, belt, butten up shirt, helmet
I know that I have to wear a helmet for anything in riding but I dont know about Showmanship
Thanks soo much!!!


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

At the county level it can vary and is sometimes a bit more relaxed than at the state level. Your best bet is to talk directly with your leader so you can have the information that applies for the area in which you will be showing. Showmanship is typically done in a western/cowboy hat. In our county they have gone to solid, cotton button-ups so no flashy patterns and bling....jeans, belt and boots.


----------

